# Strong Mozzarella - Yuck!



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I just made mozzarella (4 lbs or so) using the Goat Milk recipe in Ricki Carroll's book. I've made it once before a couple of years ago and hated, but thought it was because of the lipase. This time, for 4 gallons of milk, I only used 1/4 tsp lipase. While it isn't as strongly flavored as the batch I made a couple of years ago, for me, it is still too strong. The recipe also calls for thermophilic starter (direct set).

Is it the starter or the lipase powder that gives me the strong flavor?

It's not the milk, milk tastes fine and when making the 30 minute mozz recipe, it is not strong at all. I was looking for something with more flavor than the 30 minute mozz, but not as strong as the one I made.

Can I make without any lipase powder?


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, you can make it w/o lipase but it will be more bland. I personally like the lipase flavor.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, thanks, Tim. It turned out to be not so bad. It was better cold.


----------

